# Catch me if you can!



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Elza was at her dog walker yesterday and he sent me this picture. 8)

Perfectly captures how much she loves to play, run and get chased! ;D


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

I bet Elza is faster


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

**** yeah!!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

She looks like she's having a blast!


----------

